# Podcasting



## srhoades (Jan 25, 2006)

I just jumped on the whole podcasting thing. I am currently subscribed to John MacArthur, John Piper, and RC Sproul. I can't belive I didn't do this ages ago. Problem is that all of RC Sproul messages download as 292k and are unplayable. Is this a problem on his end or mine?


----------



## srhoades (Jan 25, 2006)

Looks the problem was on my end. I was using a third party podcast receiver. I tried iTunes and it worked fine.


----------



## BrianBowman (Jan 25, 2006)

... now that's what I'm talk'n about - iTunes, real software from a truly innovative company!!


----------

